# How to start Virtual Camera without sudo privileges



## stephan.raabe (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi,
I have an issue with starting the virtual camera support as a user. When I startup OBS on my Arch Linux as a user, I cannot start up the virtual camera. 

Instead, I have to start OBS with sudo privileges first and then I can start Virtual Camera starts successfully. After that, I have to close OBS , restart as a user and switching on the Virtual Camera works.

How can I start Virtual Camera as a user directly without sudo privileges?

Thanks for your help.

Stephan


----------



## Tuna (Feb 22, 2021)

Normally you should have "pkexec" installed and that shoould prompt you for root password when you try to start the virtual camera as non-root user. Alternatively you can configure the loopback module in a way it gets loaded at boot automatically.


----------



## stephan.raabe (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi Tuna, 

Was bale to fix it.
I start the loopback with *sudo modprobe v4l2loopback video_nr=2 card_label="OBS Virtual Camera"* (without exclusive_caps=1 parameter) before starting OBS Studio and it works.

Will now configure *v4l2loopback* to start on boot.

Thank you...


----------



## aracloud (May 3, 2021)

This is actually a very good article with all the details anybody would need to run OBS with out-of-the-box virtual cam or with custom installed one...









						Broadcast from OBS Studio To Everything In Linux
					

OBS Studio 26.1 made this article mostly obsolete. If you're stuck on an earlier version of OBS Studio, then you'll need some help to enable a



					blog.jbrains.ca
				




enjoy


----------

